# iPhone tips from the degenerates in an adultery sub-redit



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I figured I'd share the 'knowledge' of the truly slimy who work *so* hard to deceive their spouses and brag to each other about how they have such 'hot' sex behind dumpsters and in public bathrooms, and advise each other on how to be the low life snakes that they truly are.

I thought this information might be relevant to someone dealing with a lying cheater who has an *iPhone*. 

From the peanut gallery advising each other how to successfully get away with their **** behavior when they have an iPhone - I hope it's helpful:
_


Disable face recognition
Disable finger print reader
change your password to something totally random you’ll remember
do not text using iMessage. Instead, use kik, telegram, what’s app, etc. ...preferably an app you can log out of which brings me to...
log out of the app you’re using to chat when not communicating with your AP, every time. And don’t have the username/password for the app saved to your phone. Tedious? Yes, will you get caught? No. Worst case scenario they’ll ask you why you have Kik on your phone? “Oh I must have downloaded it sometime ago yada yada yada, never created a username I guess”
the app you’re using to communicate should be registered to a dummy email nobody knows about.
save their phone number as +1 (800) 400-9000 or something along those lines (like Comcast’s) so if your AP even accidentally butt dials you at the wrong time, their number will come up at as an 800 number and most likely will go ignored.
do not save pictures, ever.
_


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Fricking yikes


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

It's amazing how much work they're willing to do to get away with lying and cheating. I think these people are pathetic. They really think they're all that for being able to lead a double life and keep the BS in the dark. They think they're superior.

They're really undeserving human beings, though. Pathetic.

(I had a bf in grad school who thought it was an indicator of his savvy and brains that he never shopped for anything he could pilfer - toilet paper out of the men's room; salt and pepper shakers off of restaurant tables; condiments, etc. He was proud of his 'skill' and thought he was 'entitled'. After all, he was just taking from people who had too much anyway, right? I thought he was a pathetic, broken man. I lost respect for him and we broke up. An allegory for how I feel about the soaring entitlement that fuels the behavior of the lowlifes who cheat.)


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

They call it 'SECOPS' which is a total disgusting joke.

Not only will they coach people on how to cover their tracks, they will also coach people on how to fake a reconciliation, how to fake an apology when you're not sorry, how to trickle truth, how to make their spouse think that they're crazy for even being suspicious, and how to gaslight. And how to find an affair partner, how to target other married people because they probably won't ever disclose the affair, what to do if they get an STD... on and on. And they're proud of it, and universally blame their spouses for the affairs. 

It should be required reading for anybody that wants to learn how cheaters think. 

It's also a big part of why I would never, ever reconcile. I've seen too much; with very few exceptions, I think the vast majority of reconciliations are fake, and with few exceptions there's no such thing as a reformed cheater - only one that _maybe_ hasn't cheated again yet, or is just really good at covering their tracks now.

Abuse is abuse, and cheating usually includes abuse.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

alte Dame said:


> It's amazing how much work they're willing to do to get away with lying and cheating. I think these people are pathetic. They really think they're all that for being able to lead a double life and keep the BS in the dark. They think they're superior.
> 
> They're really undeserving human beings, though. Pathetic.
> 
> (I had a bf in grad school who thought it was an indicator of his savvy and brains that he never shopped for anything he could pilfer - toilet paper out of the men's room; salt and pepper shakers off of restaurant tables; condiments, etc. He was proud of his 'skill' and thought he was 'entitled'. After all, he was just taking from people who had too much anyway, right? I thought he was a pathetic, broken man. I lost respect for him and we broke up. An allegory for how I feel about the soaring entitlement that fuels the behavior of the lowlifes who cheat.)


They are ecstatically proud of it.

I actually spoke on and off with one once over reddit. She was so very proud of her sexual 'awakening' with her affair partner, how her husband had driven her to it by being 'too nice' and 'too giving' with sex, and would brag about the many orgasms she would have with the other guy and then come home and have boring sex with her husband - and fake an orgasm for his benefit. She would laugh and laugh!

Until her husband found out, and she started posting on one of the infidelity support subs about how sorry she was about the whole thing, and how she desperately wanted to keep her wonderful husband.

And yes, she went right back to cheating as soon as she could get away with it.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Marduk said:


> They call it 'SECOPS' which is a total disgusting joke.
> 
> Not only will they coach people on how to cover their tracks, they will also coach people on how to fake a reconciliation, how to fake an apology when you're not sorry, how to trickle truth, how to make their spouse think that they're crazy for even being suspicious, and how to gaslight. And how to find an affair partner, how to target other married people because they probably won't ever disclose the affair, what to do if they get an STD... on and on. And they're proud of it, and universally blame their spouses for the affairs.
> 
> ...


Are we sure they might not be sociopathic to some degree?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Spoons027 said:


> Are we sure they might not be sociopathic to some degree?


Oh, I’m quite sure. 

That they are. 

It’s also fascinating how they fall off their proud high horse once their spouse finds out n


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I remember a couple of cheaters who were both suffering from guilt over cheating on their spouses.

So, how did they handle their guilt?

They decided to go for counselling as a couple in order to decrease their guilt.

That blew my mind.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Marduk said:


> It's also a big part of why I would never, ever reconcile. I've seen too much; with very few exceptions, I think the vast majority of reconciliations are fake, and with few exceptions there's no such thing as a reformed cheater - only one that _maybe_ hasn't cheated again yet, or is just really good at covering their tracks now.


I'm beginning to believe you're my spirit animal. :smthumbup:

I say this ALL THE TIME. I, too, think most 'reconciliations' are fake and that's why I always wrap quotes around the word. I mean..come on, who are we kidding here? When a cheater is caught, it's* all *about self preservation, and making sure they don't lose what they've got or get marched into divorce court. For the cheater, it's all about MINIMIZING what they did, trying to remember all their lies and keeping them straight, and continuing those lies for many years so they don't trip up (which they usually do...called "trickle truth"). Unless you have a superb memory, you're going to screw up and give your BS some trickle truth. 

Of course these cheaters are going to say whatever they think will get them out of trouble. But "remorse" for their actions or a "desire to be a better partner" comes dead LAST in the* "Cover My Ass at ALL Costs" *game. That's why most of these 'reconciliations' are fake - because most of them are built on continued DECEIT by a cheater who's desperately trying his best to do damage control and like you said, a good portion of them are just looking for the dust to settle before continuing to do what they've *been* doing - cheating.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I'm beginning to believe you're my spirit animal. :smthumbup:
> 
> I say this ALL THE TIME. I, too, think most 'reconciliations' are fake and that's why I always wrap quotes around the word. I mean..come on, who are we kidding here? When a cheater is caught, it's* all *about self preservation, and making sure they don't lose what they've got or get marched into divorce court. For the cheater, it's all about MINIMIZING what they did, trying to remember all their lies and keeping them straight, and continuing those lies for many years so they don't trip up (which they usually do...called "trickle truth"). Unless you have a superb memory, you're going to screw up and give your BS some trickle truth.
> 
> Of course these cheaters are going to say whatever they think will get them out of trouble. But "remorse" for their actions or a "desire to be a better partner" comes dead LAST in the* "Cover My Ass at ALL Costs" *game. That's why most of these 'reconciliations' are fake - because most of them are built on continued DECEIT by a cheater who's desperately trying his best to do damage control and like you said, a good portion of them are just looking for the dust to settle before continuing to do what they've *been* doing - cheating.


I have spoken to some cheaters right here on TAM that I firmly believe have changed and might be reconciliation material. 

But they are exceedingly intelligent, exceedingly humble, and are willing to do the hard work. Which kind of doesn't match the whole cheater profile to begin with, so they're pretty few and far between.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

I know I am older and maybe that is the reason. 

But, in my life now, there is just no infidelity allowed in any way no matter how insignificant. 

It does not even have to be sex of any description. 

If you do that I our relationship, you loose me, and the next one gets her shot. 

It is that simple. 

Sounds harsh maybe but that is how I live...


----------



## Amplifi (Jan 22, 2020)

I feel like I need to hose off.


----------

